# Do you dislike being hugged?



## aiba99 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't initiate hugs except in VERY rare occasions and if I don't know you will not react well. I do recognize that hugs between women are a social accepted form of salutation. I'll do it, but it feels strange and there's no emotion on my side. 

Old, close friends that I haven't seen in a while can get good hugs out of me, but that's about it.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

Mm, I don't mind hugging. I have huggy friends, so I even initiate them. My INTJ brother and I pretty much never hug, but I try to hug him just to annoy him. 

Idk if I like people hugging me when I'm sad, though. It makes me feel like some bitch, haha.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't really hug or show much physical affection to family. Sometimes with friends, but often to assert a sort of ritualistic male dominance thing more than actually enjoying it. 

I show a lot of physical affection to a girl I'm interested in. Including hugs. I guess just different?


----------



## Einsteinette (Jan 19, 2011)

No. I think the only people I've hugged in my life are my grand parents and my little sister and brother, And once an old friend I was very surprised to see again.


----------



## Somnio (Oct 3, 2011)

It's okay if I'm good friends with someone, but I never initiate full on hugs, mainly arms around shoulders or something. Some friends cling and hug me a lot, I don't hate it but I act pretty awkward and I don't return the gesture. I think they are used to that from me anyways. I don't hate physical touch usually, I'm just kind of awkward. 

However I'm not a very touchy-feely type, so I would hate it if my SO kept touching me in public like those PDA couples I see on buses all the time... it makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

It depends on my mood and on the person. I grew up in a huggy family, although I wasn't (and am still not, in fact it's lessened over the years), a hugging type. With friends, especially female friends, I don't mind at all. I should note that if I'm in a conflicting or disrupted mood, being alone and unhugged for a while will put me at ease.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

dejavu said:


> I've noticed something about myself recently. I don't like being hugged. I mean, it almost stresses me out.
> 
> There are some exceptions...I can't get enough hugs from my SO, and I like to hug my pets. But when it comes to family, friends, or acquaintances? It feels extremely awkward. It's not that I wasn't exposed to it enough as a kid, or something...I have a very affectionate family. In fact, it's pretty much demanded that everybody hugs before leaving in my parents' house. It feels like a duty and people actually say, "Hey, no leaving without a hug!" I don't get any warm feelings from this, and actually spend the duration of hugs wondering if I've held them long enough or if they've gotten what they needed yet.
> 
> ...


It depends on what she looks like. Do you have a picture so I can answer?


----------



## judofan (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm with dejavu. I dislike hugging, and really hate being touched when I'm mad/crying. When my husband pisses me off and I launch into a tirade, he tries to hug me. (He's an INFJ.) I HATE THAT, and he doesn't respect that I hate it. I don't want a hug because I want him, the thing that upset me, to go away until I've figured out how to resolve the conflict. If I fail at something and I cry, I don't want hugs. I don't want to "feel better" because that won't make the failure go away. When things bother me, I drive somewhere or pretend to poop because it's the only way I can get solitude. I'm confused because I tell my husband that I need to be left alone when I'm upset, but he keeps bothering me with hugs and reassuring statements. Why does he do that?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

judofan said:


> When things bother me, I drive somewhere or pretend to poop because it's the only way I can get solitude.


LMAO! 

Anyone need a signature?


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

Are we sharing a life? 

Hugs make me really, extremely uncomfortable. I can only hug my parents and my grandmother without feeling awkward. I was even told I give "half-assed" hugs from a guy once. My defense was that I didn't know how to hug properly. And I don't. I just don't know what to do. And my family... Oh dear god, my family is very hug-friendly as well. As much as I'm ready to leave and get away from everyone, I don't want to endure all those hugs. My family is so large, it's ridiculous!

I can also relate to being hugged when I'm upset. If I'm crying (which doesn't happen often, mind you), a hug will only serve to make me cry harder. And people are offended when I tell them to go away and leave me alone. No, I don't hate you, I just need you away from me so I can sort this out without you breathing down my neck.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

My family hugged/hugs a lot. It's always been normal. I guess at times I feel awkward but it's not something that I'd say I "dislike". It's probably one of the advantages of growing up with an ESFJ mom and sister. 

I've also been told by my SO's that I give good hugs, so I've learned well.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm more the type to be indifferent to hugs. I don't like physical contact with people I don't know unless it's attractive women lol. As far as family goes, we are Italian on one side and Puerto Rican on the other, so there is a lot of hugging going on... I have been trained. But I HATE hugging people when they are emotional. I don't get it. Is the "love" emanating from my body to yours or something? I don't like dealing with emotions, and then to top it off with them being engrossed with physical touch... blech. I don't mind impersonal handshakes. As long as you don't have dick mittens.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I prefer not to hug or touch people outside of my family.
Except for handshakes and similar gestures.
I find very unsettling when strangers start to touch you for no reason.


----------



## pneuma (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't like it when people randomly hug me. I feel awkward when someone decides it's up to them whether I should be physically close to them or not.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I hate hugging or being hugged. Hugs initiated by me in my entire life time so far = 3 people- my dad, sister and my boy friend. 

Demonstrations of affection is usually feast or famine for me. Either I drown the other person in hugs/kisses or move away when kissed/hugged. And I am sadistic when I hug, its usually a massive squeeze with all my strength, leaving the person not wanting it anymore. 

I don't like getting hugged even by people whom I like hugging. Kissing is better. If somebody hugs me, I just don't know what to do and that makes both of us feel awkward.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I love hugs :3 [[I'm not doing much for the ENFP stereotype, am I?]]


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

If its one of my girl friends (most of them are pretty sensitive) and I can tell that they need one, I'll give them a hug. But I really don't like people to hug or touch me. It just feels weird. I don't even like my boyfriends to hug me. I really hate all forms of public displays of affection. WHY DON'T MEN UNDERSTAND THAT?????? WHY?


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmmph,
I wish I can get more..._human contact_
PAA's (_Public Acts of Affection: holding hands, kissing, hugs, etc_) I see with others leaves me wondering several things:
1) should I look away and let them have there personal time? 
2) should I ingnore them (act like I don't notice it at all)? 
and
3) why do I suddenly get this hollow feeling? like all my guts just dropped to the floor...


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to be like this when I was a young teenager. I used to hate to be touched.


----------



## Aedesia (Nov 17, 2011)

I dislike being hugged at random times for random reasons. I don't understand all the unnecessary contact when leaving a room, it's so passive. I hate being expected to hug and would rather hand shake or do nothing at all, a sad excuse for a wave is more my style. 

In high school, my friends were all hugs. They hugged upon entering and exiting a room. This made me extremely jumpy because I can't read signals very well from people who are about to hug or want a hug. I often lashed out physically to stop someone from hugging me or became rather twitchy. 

I also hate hugging people when they're upset, especially if they're crying. I don't have the patience for that sort of thing. 

I do, however, love hugging my little sister. She's just too adorable. I think that's because I adore my little sister and I want to make sure that she knows that I love her her.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I love being hugged! It makes me feel loved and protected. I guess it's the warmth that gets to me...


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

@Ramysa, you INFJs are so sweet! I want an INFJ boyfriend. Heck, everyone on this forum wants them


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Hugs don’t bother me in the slightest, providing it’s with someone I know and care about.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

If it has boobs, hugs are perfectly fine with me.


----------



## NullPointerException (Apr 5, 2012)

I have never initiated a hug with a human my entire life. It's mostly because there's a possibility that the other person is not interested in a hug. This goes for gf even. The first time I ever received a hug was when I was 16, so I probably suck at it and it'd probably make the other person feel awkward due to poor execution of the hug. I do love hugging a large, friendly dog though. It makes me happy in a childish way for some reason.


----------



## AgnosticGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

It depends on who is giving the hug.


----------



## Jxuptosae (Apr 11, 2012)

I dislike most physical contact, and generally only tolerate hugs at best. Lucky for me I'm not very "huggable"... 

On some rare occasions they are pleasant. If one is to happen, I would prefer to be the "huger" and not the "hugee". Hugs with other men... no thank you. It could be their dying wish, and I would walk away.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

It honestly annoys the fuck out of me, but I figure that it's such a petty irritation that I shouldn't complain when others insist.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

I am super cuddly.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

Hugs... just occasionally and kept short. It also has to be mutual. I hate how some people just fucking grab me. Granted, those people are usually people I especially don't want to touch me.

edit: Well, occasionally I don't mind extended contact with some people sometimes. It's usually more for them than me, though.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

...yes, and I'd like to supplement that by saying that I'm uncomfortable with people I have a romantic interest in hugging me for the same reason I'm uncomfortable with a drippy, nodding vagabond hugging me.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I'm huggable but I'd prefer to initiate the hug than have someone just attack me out of the blue. That's just not gonna work.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Nope, I only wish people offered them more often since I've never quite learned how to initiate unless saying goodbye. However I did dislike it for quite a while, with my mother being an over hugger and I just associated it over-protectiveness, these days however I find them enjoyable as a means of conveying feelings of showing people that they matter in some way to me (with a 100+ different meanings so I hear), strangely I find there are times when a hug would help but don't know anyone who is that affectionate.


----------



## too INTP to pick one name (Jun 12, 2012)

The main thing I find difficult about hugging is when precisely to do it, or gauging if they are trying to hug me or not. I have to look at the other person and process all sorts of factors. It's like trying to be a special-ops sniper analyzing every movement of the enemy while trying not to hit any civilians.

I wish everyone just had a traffic light sown to their torso which changes based on whether it's appropriate/time to hug or not.


----------



## Shazbot (Dec 9, 2011)

I absolutely don't mind being hugged from people I somehow know, except on a few occasions when it's totally out of the blue. However, if it's not with my cat or my SO - who I would hug on a quite regular basis lol - I mainly use it as a way to say good bye to people I won't see for a long time and in rarer occasions to express affection towards good friends. I'm not so good at initiating them, which is why it feels awkward.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

I dislike being hugged when I don't want a hug. If I want a hug, I'll either ask for one or initiate the hug. But to me there are fewer things weirder to experience than a hug you don't want/weren't expecting.


----------



## heron (Sep 14, 2011)

I love hugs. Only from those I trust, though!


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't like being touched in general...my personal space bubble is very, very small. I don't mind animals, but I am extremely distrustful of people...even my own family. I always have been this way...I really hate being touched... unless, for some reason, I like the person and trust them. But this is very rare..and even if I do like the person, I won't initiate the hug.


----------



## Magic447 (Jun 7, 2012)

I believe random hugs are cute, I don't mind them.roud:


----------



## IKilledVoltron (Jun 9, 2012)

depends on the person. If she's not really cute then most likely I'm going to physically take them and remove them from me.


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 28, 2012)

I participate in hugs quite readily with people I like and quite enjoy them, but only the spontaneous ones that don't feel forced. I often offer them because I like making friends who like hugs happier when they're feeling down, but don't especially like or dislike the motion myself. For some reason, I hate being hugged when I'm feeling upset - it somehow makes everything worse.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to be a bit awkward about hugs as a kid. My mother never hugged me after the age of four, and it was somehow just weird/awkward, like it was something I didn't know how to do. I didn't really want to hug my friends, and family just seemed somehow fake. It wasn't until I was older that I started really loving hugs. Now I feel like I could just hug everyone all the time and it would make me happy. But that might just be because I'm severely lacking in physical affection at the moment, so we'll see what happens when I have huggy friends again.


----------



## foamonthewaves (Jun 12, 2012)

Sometimes. It depends on my mood, the person, the circumstances. Generally, though, no. I do not enjoy it.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I've always been a 'huggy person'... Since before I could remember. 

Normally this involved me getting into trouble. You know, when I was jumping on strangers as a 3 year old. But, they were always brief, quick hugs, if not jokingly squeezing hugs. I have been frequent, but light, in my affections.

I've never really been able to understand or relate to other people's apparent need for personal space, alone time, and 'quiet, alone time'. Being around other people is especially enjoyable to me. 

Although alone time can be nice, and I've often been a bit of a loner, I'm always happier when somebody joins in. If not more than one somebody.


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

As I was younger I think it did feel awkward, sometimes probably perturbing even, but during the last couple of years I've grown on many forts of socialising, so hugs don't bother me like that.


----------



## Damien (May 25, 2012)

um... no! contrary to most of this thread, i quite like hugs. i have found myself initiating them more recently too.

i guess it's to do with how you deal with something that has a lot of potential to leave an awkward feeling. i think i'm learning to handle awkwardness quite well, so i feel gratified when a hug actually ends up feeling quite pleasant.


----------



## international (Jun 13, 2012)

"Kids, there's nothing more cool than being hugged by someone ya like."


----------



## misstheground (Mar 11, 2012)

I like hugs. They're pleasant.

There's this one guy I know who takes it too far. His 30 second hugs coupled with chubbiness, shirtlessness, and a lack of deodorant are awful.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> I participate in hugs quite readily with people I like and quite enjoy them, but only the spontaneous ones that don't feel forced. I often offer them because I like making friends who like hugs happier when they're feeling down, but don't especially like or dislike the motion myself. For some reason, I hate being hugged when I'm feeling upset - it somehow makes everything worse.


No wai! I _love _hugs. Always have.


----------



## Jaryuu (May 31, 2012)

Never much of a skinship person, don't like touching in general. Although I will hug if people ask for them just to avoid that awkward moment after you refuse to hug, the only person I will initiate hugging is with my parents.


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

I hope I don't sound shallow but... I mostly prefer to hug someone I'm physically attracted to LOL


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 28, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> No wai! I _love _hugs. Always have.


I think I prefer giving to receiving hugs. They're a simple yet effective way of expressing affection - providing they aren't forced routine hugs. I love the _idea_, though - I will shamelessly promote hugs and kittens to all the world. :kitteh:

But in introvertedupsetmode.png...stay awaaaay.

'Emotions? What is this, I don't even...leave me alone! Gtfo, humankind!'


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> I think I prefer giving to receiving hugs. They're a simple yet effective way of expressing affection - providing they aren't forced routine hugs. I love the _idea_, though - I will shamelessly promote hugs and kittens to all the world. :kitteh:
> 
> But in introvertedupsetmode.png...stay awaaaay.
> 
> 'Emotions? What is this, I don't even...leave me alone! Gtfo, humankind!'


Hum... Nope, I _almost always _love hugs. Particularly when upset, as long as it's not a confining hug that keeps me still for longer than I want to be kept still, and however long I'm willing to be kept still at any given moment is variable. If they were giving a hug to patronize though, I'd dig my heels in and be a bit indignant.

I'm weird, though. I have noticed that most people like their personal space. They grow space, or it's stuck on at childhood. Me? Nope. Never had personal space to begin with. I understand and learned of other's requirements for boundaries, so I stay the 3 foot respected distance.


----------



## skbulletin (Aug 30, 2011)

haha yeah, I'm not a huggy person either. I'm okay with it, but its just so awkward. The only hugs I'm giving to is my beloved little baby sister. well okay she isn't a baby.. she just turn 10 today X).

But like @Nimbus says, I prefer giving hugs rather than receiving. sometime I take offense for it XD;;


----------



## Otawan (May 21, 2012)

Yes, unless I initiated the action.


----------



## runmo11 (Apr 26, 2012)

i think im pretty ok with it as long as its not part of some fake energic affectionate "fit" someones having. in the back of my mind i dont like be vulnerable to ppl that may have something to do with it


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Who's hugging me?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Newp.

l'm super cuddly "for an NT". Maybe more ENTPs aren't weird about hugs.

At the same time l don't feel the sentimental value behind some subtler things.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

I love being hugged by close friends.

If a stranger tries it... well, I'm a black belt.


----------



## physicsrabbit (Jun 23, 2012)

Well it really depends on the person but in general I dislike being touched at all. I need my personal space.

However, I frequently hug people in my family and I love being hugged by them. When it comes to friends I don't feel comfortable being hugged unless they're close or I've known them for a while. I rarely initate hugs myself.

I live in France and here you are expected to give people 'la bise' - cheek kissing if you will - and this has bugged me. I feel very uncomfortable hugging/cheek kissing people I've barely met, and I think I might have unintentionally offended some people by refusing to do so. :frustrating:

Anyway, I'm just socially awkward in general but I hope I answered your question.


----------



## Joe2718 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have no problem with the initial greeting type of thing. 
What I don't like is sitting and doing something on the computer and someone comes up and puts their arm around you and asks you what your working on and it's your boss. Dood, your like 3 feet too far into my space. This is a huge room! 
In my entire life there has only been one woman (excluding those that i've been intimate with) that it felt like I had no need for space at all with. It surprised me when my spacial alarm didn't go off.


----------



## Joe2718 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I mostly dislike being hugged by males because I'm wary of their perverted intentions.


Wow! Akira !!! I haven't even thought of that movie since forever. Great name and thanks for the flash back.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Joe2718 said:


> Wow! Akira !!! I haven't even thought of that movie since forever. Great name and thanks for the flash back.


I just found out about it last year. I relate to it very deeply.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

I love being hugged by good looking girls. I love hugging or touching animals too. Basically people who I like. But if I don't like someone I don't want them to touch me or be near me. I keep my distance in the grocery line and I hate it if strangers get too close to me in line.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

I love being hugged, but it doesn't happen very often outside of a romantic relationship because people assume I don't like it. I don't have a warm and fuzzy personality and I project an image of strength, so there's this assumption that I don't want affection when ironically it's the one thing in the world I crave most. Doubly ironic, the reason I projected the image of strength in the first place was to _attract_ people. The backfire is real.


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

Nope. Nope. Nope. 

I imagine it would take some kind of crisis. My entire library falling into a black pit, maybe. I was hugged too much as a child.

Edit: Oh, I notice the thread title says dislike.

Yep. Yep. Yep.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I dislike hugging humans, but i like hugging other animals. 
When it comes to people i apsolutely never initiate a hug, and unless the person is a close friend of mine, i would reject a hug.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

Depends who it is.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I just found out about it last year. I relate to it very deeply.


Likewise. At Thanksgiving dinner, I relate most of all to the body transformation scene.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Dan E said:


> Likewise. At Thanksgiving dinner, I relate most of all to the body transformation scene.


That's what I relate to when I'm PMSing.


----------



## CocaColaBR (Jun 6, 2015)

I like hugs from pretty females. And some close friends.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in highschool a few people used to hug me to embarrass me. 

I do like being hugged by a selected few, however. (INTJ)


----------



## PSI Freeze (Mar 9, 2015)

I hate hugs


----------



## Lady_Lannister (Aug 21, 2015)

Absolutely hate being hugged, unless I know the person extremely well!


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

Usually, yes.


----------



## Nagato (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, this is correct. I won't consider it to be much more than a minor irritation, but I'd still prefer not being hugged.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

The only time I enjoy hugs is with someone I am romantically involved with. I remember one time when I was having a hard time with a girl I liked and actually broke down into a tears, in was in that moment my mum instinctually grabbed me, and when she did this I no longer felt sad any more, the only thing I felt was unbearable awkwardness.


----------



## vesper007 (Aug 11, 2015)

It depends. I'm not at all one of those people who hugs someone upon meeting them as a typical greeting. But sometimes if I just had a rough go of things for a very long time, I'll sit down on the couch and think "man, I could just use a great big hug". But things have to be going really, really bad for that to take place. 

Of course, a hug from a friend I haven't seen in a while or an SO is going to be treated very differently than a hug from a stranger you just met or from a friend's germy child.


----------



## PixelSky (Aug 13, 2015)

I love hugs from the people I love, I can't get enough of these. I hate them from people I don't know or dislike.


----------



## ChkChkBoom (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not an affectionate person (I forget sometimes that my husband needs it) but I like hugs from those I'm close to. It's very normal, where I'm from, to give a friendly short embrace when you are introduced, so it might be a cultural thing too. Granted, I'm quite mechanical about it but I don't mind when it's appropriate. There is a line ofcourse, too much open touching from anyone who isn't my SO can be overwhelming and weird. I prefer it to be shown in other ways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluIon (Nov 10, 2014)

Lady_Lannister said:


> Absolutely hate being hugged, unless I know the person extremely well!


Hugs are awkward and forced if i don't know you "like that". 
I've made acceptations for perceived family but it wasn't any less awkward or weirdly forced. 
I can understand that they want to convey something good by hugging me i just refuse to do so out of anything inauthentic-ly deep enough to warrant what a hug means coming from me to another.


----------



## Hyperborea (Sep 5, 2015)

Actually no....
I love hugs, surprisingly. 
Might be because hugs release dopamine in the brain...
Not sure, either way I tolerate hugs, but never any other sort of touches (Family & trusted ones are exceptions. I don't trust that many people, however)


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never really been a fan of hugs.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

i hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate (did I say hate?) being hugged.

my ENFP brother INSISTS on giving me a hug every time he sees me. I love him but I cringe inside every time.

my xNFP dad never hugs me which I am SO grateful for. Of course my ENTJ mom KNOWS I hate being hugged but tries anyway. My ISTJ sister gets that I hate being hugged. She might even hate it more than me, so we get along.

Recently I've stopped shaking men's hands. I hate it when strange men touch me, esp young men. It's soooo....weird. So I tell them I'm religious "shomer nigah [Heb for: to guard touch]" and they look at me like I'm the rudest person on earth. Ugh, but I hate touch and hugs SO much that I would rather feel bad than have a stranger touch me.

I also hate it when girls hug me (unless they are hot girls I'm into). If I guy I liked tried to hug me I would melt. 

NO TOUCH!!!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I like hugs that I feel are genuine. On the basis of formality, ew. On the basis of comforting a friend or being the one comforted, then yes.


----------



## Gjcrouse09 (Aug 20, 2015)

If I haven't seen anyone in a long time, or am not going to see someone for a while, I feel like it's appropriate. There are people I know that hug every time they greet you, or as a goodbye, and I really don't like it. I don't really understand why we need physical contact to say hello or goodbye. I like my personal space.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I don`t like it when things go touchy-feely too far, for as a NT robot, I can`t understand it. Especially when I need to talk an debate, it is really frustrating to receive hugs & caresses. No exception here.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I dislike people touching me in general.


----------



## lNTJ (Sep 13, 2015)

No. Unless I dislike the person.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Dont touch me


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavens opened when I discovered hugs at 18, been addicted since. Instant oxytocin/dopamine/endorphin kick, shivers up and down my spine, ASMR like crazy. They don't do touch where I come from, luckily I left as soon as I hit 18.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

...No. 

Unless it's from someone I find unpleasant. And I naturally get anxious when hugged by someone I don't know very well, but I wouldn't say that I categorically hate it.


----------



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

I like being hugged by my girlfriend. That's about it.


----------



## absent_minded (Sep 2, 2015)

I like being hugged by my SO. Hugging someone else feels kinda awkward and uncomfortable for me :/


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Mostly. 

I don't like being touched at all, unless by certain people such as a very close friend or S.O.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm a complete cuddlebug with intimate friends/partners, and hugging family is okay, if a bit awkward (my siblings are ESFP, ESTJ and ISFP, and only the ISFP is up for hugs sometimes), but a hug that I don't want, like from someone I don't know very well? No thanks. If I'm not close to someone who hugs me, I can feel pretty violated.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I really love hugs!
But only by my SO, immediate Family and closest friends.

I won't initiate a hug with anyone who is a just an aquaintance type friend and i'm not keen on hugs from people I barely know.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, but only because I'm too awkward


----------



## Ackermach (Oct 23, 2015)

I used to be awkward with it, actually can not respond to it appropriately to anyone. But now that I had a lot of practice hugging myself, I'm ready to take the world two open (upper) limbs and an exposed torso! Please do not abuse this invitation for murder

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Reaper (Nov 4, 2015)

I like to give hugs occasionally, as other humans have a pleasant reaction to it. I don't like receiving hugs too often, but an occasional hug is good for the soul.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah, same reactions. I enjoy them from my mom, but from anyone else it's kind of awkward. I don't necessarily hate them but I don't enjoy them either.


----------



## EntropicBeing (Nov 8, 2015)

I love hugs, but I don't get any from people other than my mom.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I only like being hugged by my husband and my dad when I am upset. It's annoying with everybody else. As far as greetings go, I'm awkward with them, but it doesn't annoy me as much as it used to.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

I will say I do not like being hugged while upset. I do enjoy those long-time no-see hugs from people I have strong connections with.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*HATE *hugs. In case that wasn't clear enough.

Permission to hug me:
1) To say hello if we are close friends
2) to say goodbye if we are close friends
3) If you are my husband.


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

I hate hugs... They're just so awkward and strange...


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

I used to dream about getting spike implants on my shoulders so nobody could hug me. Now, I actually like hugs sometimes. Hugs from family are good, hugs from friends are awkward but mostly okay, hugs from other people are a big NO.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip (Jun 1, 2015)

It really depends on my mood, If I am drunk you probably can go for it. Otherwise if you aren't dating me its goina make me really uncomfortable. I can't really hug family, the last time I hugged my mother was when I went out of country over ten years ago.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Makes me slightly uncomfortable. Though if it's a close friend at least then it's quite okay and comfortable.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

It depends on my mood and mostly depends on who wants to hug me.

but yeah, I would say that physical contact with other people (especially strangers), makes me feel extremely uncomfortable D:


----------



## zarpandit (Dec 8, 2016)

Generally yes, they make me feel awkward except when they are from my parents or my boyfriend.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

dejavu said:


> I can't get enough hugs from my SO, and I like to hug my pets. But when it comes to family, friends, or acquaintances? It feels extremely awkward.
> 
> ...
> 
> The very worst, for me, is when people try to hug me when I'm upset or crying. My desire for space is highest during this time and I feel a lot worse if someone successfully manages the hug.


It really feels awkward with family members. The worst is when it's hot summer and my mother decides to hug me... Come to think of it, there is one family member (my sister) with whom it doesn't feel awkward for me.

If I'm upset, I'd really rather not be touched.

If it's a girl I like, I would really enjoy it, but it may still be awkward for me. However, if that happens I'm usually surprised and don't react naturally.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Sometimes, although it can be awkward. I do hug people when we're not going to see each other for a while, and I like hugging my little cousins. :kitteh:

The worst kind of hug is when my mom (probably INTJ) gets onto my bed and hugs me really tightly, and I try to push myself away every time.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Nopes. I like hugs

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------

